# How is Samung Plasma PS43D450 TV?



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

One of friend was asking me about Samung Plasma PS43D450 TV.
I have some knowledge about LEDs and LCDs but don't have any idea about Plasma TVs.
He is getting the above mentioned model for 35k with manufacturer warranty.
But it is just HD and not Full HD 
And he is also getting SAMSUNG 40" LED TV 40D5000 with no manufacturer warranty only dealer warranty for only 36k as it is an imported item I think,I know that this one is really good and deal is also very good.
But I want you guys to throw some light on the Plasma TV.
Please reply ASAP


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 11, 2012)

Ask ghormanas, I think he got one. Even Sarath got one I think.

They were once talking about how plasma's are better than LEDs. I remember slightly.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

But the major concern is that the particular model I have listed above is good or not.
Was reading some reviews on net and found that it is good but it is not FHD that is what bothering me.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 11, 2012)

Its an 40" ?If yes, then FHD should be preferred. IMO 720p is good upto 32", after that 1080p really matters.

Anyways have a look at these will help you a lot.
1080p Does Matter – Here’s When (Screen Size vs. Viewing Distance vs. Resolution) | CarltonBale.com
Display guide


----------



## Sarath (Mar 11, 2012)

For such a huge screen definitely a 1080p Full HD resolution is good. I haven't compared 720p vs 1080p TVs ever. I don't know if the quality will really be bad. 

Of course Plasma > LCD 

I suggest you go to a showroom and see for yourself how a 720p TV at 40" looks like. Many showrooms let you test it with your content. Check for any issues that might bother you. I strongly suggest you do this. 

36k is a good deal IMO. I had to get mine CCFL-LCD for 67k and it's 40"; full HD yes, but all games run at 720p, TataskyHD at 1080i and normal bluray at 1080p but I can't find much difference.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a samsung 5 series 42" 1080p LED which was costing 63k in diwali. I don't know how my dad got it for 51k with bill


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

^^^^
But Samsung don't have any 42" 5 series LED!!!!
So how you got one??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 11, 2012)

Its some 5000 series, either 40" or 42", not sure. Will confirm in eve.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

For sure it must be 40".
And if possible then ask your dad also how he got it for so cheap...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 11, 2012)

I asked him, he told that he just didn't opt for all diwali offers and freebies and *some thing* else.


Spoiler



He is a branch manager. May he would have passed a loan for that shopkeeper in past and in return he did that  lol


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

^^^
Ok got it.
So I guess now you have the same model which I have mentioned above i.e. 40D5000.
Now I am very much confused that which one I should suggest to my friend as I am not getting time to visit any local store and get more info about the same.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 11, 2012)

I will have to check the manual to confirm the model.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

^^^
I think you don't need to as there is no other model in Samsung that can cost you for that price...


----------

